# Weird white spots on my snail???



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

Maybe I'm crazy but those look like eggs of some kind to me


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Nerite eggs.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, Nerite snail eggs that another Nerite laid on that snail's shell. They will NOT hatch in freshwater tanks and will eventually go away.


----------

